# crappies 3/7



## JimmyZ

Made it out for the first time this year on the open water. It felt great to get out and have more than a 8" hole to fish. My brother and I ended with 42 keepers. Hopefully this is just the beginning to a great 2009 fishing season.


----------



## Big Daddy

Nice pile! I may try tomorrow...


----------



## peple of the perch

i want............................


Nice catch. What were you using?


----------



## snag

real nice batch there...


----------



## BassMan300

very nice i will be going crappie fishing / bass fishing this Friday. can't wait! also what were you using?


----------



## JimmyZ

I was using a pink 1/32oz jig tipped with a shiner. No tail on the jig. two foot down.


----------



## crappiedude

nice batch of fish


----------



## Mr. Moony

nice mess of slabs.a little info would be nice.like where did you drop your anchor.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Nice fish Jimmy!!!
I'm going to have to try as soon as my arm heals!!!!
can't wait, you fish any of the spots we talked about a while back?


----------



## 65redbeard

nice catch am going sat


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

Nice catch there JimmyZ...Guess it's about time for me to bring the boat out of storage...When a person see's a batch of crappie like that it gives you the fever...Right now all the lakes around here are pretty muddy from all that rain...Getting out soon......JIM.....


----------



## BigMha

SHAZAM !!!! nice, very nice


----------



## chaunc

Didn't feel like cleaning a bunch so i threw back the rest of my limit (45). Here's the other 5. All over 13"









And NO..... i didn't catch those other 45.


----------



## chaunc

Cant recall if i posted these from last weekend. Got em from shore at shenango lake.


----------



## chaunc

Got these today. First day on the boat.


----------



## fishslim

Nice fish guys. Chaunc see the boat is warmed up for Delaware. Crappies are biting this way as well. Delaware has been producing it's normal ice out slabs. As well as Alum they are hammering nice ones on jigs or minnows. I have been to busy chasing the toothy critters,but stopped at Alum other night caught easy 40 on small tube under float in 2-4 foot water. 17 slabs like yours. Man were they tasty had them with friend other night. Keep at it. Did those come on Micros?


----------



## Mikey Z

Dont let Jimmy Z fool you. He caught the 2 small ones. I reeled in the rest.


----------



## chaunc

fishslim said:


> Nice fish guys. Chaunc see the boat is warmed up for Delaware. Crappies are biting this way as well. Delaware has been producing it's normal ice out slabs. As well as Alum they are hammering nice ones on jigs or minnows. I have been to busy chasing the toothy critters,but stopped at Alum other night caught easy 40 on small tube under float in 2-4 foot water. 17 slabs like yours. Man were they tasty had them with friend other night. Keep at it. Did those come on Micros?


Most but not all of them came on the spoons. The spoons seem to work great early and late season for me. I'll shift over to the Old reliable jig from microspoons when the water gets above 60*. Here's my favorite color combo.


----------



## ajangsta04

nice catch. i still have yet to get into a mess of crappie this year...been ou about 8 times and my buckets are still empty.


----------



## chaunc

ajangsta04 said:


> nice catch. i still have yet to get into a mess of crappie this year...been ou about 8 times and my buckets are still empty.


Man did i kick some crappie butt today. Found a school of the big-uns hanging around a tree down on a point. Caught over 60. Kept 32. Only 1 was 10". The rest were from 11 to 14 1/2". This had to be one of the hottest bites i've ever had this early in the season on shenango lake. A slab every cast for almost an hour. Here's the now and later pics of them.

















Would have taken me 3 hours to clean them but thankfully, Pattie did the rib boning.


----------



## fishslim

Sweet!!!!!!!!!! What a day!! Congrats as usual. Fish fry coming!! Save a few till Carl and Nick get there. Have fun in Kentucky as well,get that new personal record.


----------

